# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Gửi giun cho chồng

## conmeonhieuchuyen

Gửi giun cho chồng

Một bà góa đi gọi hồn chồng: "Anh có khỏe không?"

- Khỏe, người nhẹ lắm.

- Thế anh làm gì ở đó?

- Ôi, tuyệt lắm! Suốt ngày đi bơi và bắt cá.

- Có cần em gửi xuống thứ gì không?

- Gửi giun cho anh nhé!

- Anh nuôi cá cảnh ư? Hay làm mồi câu?

- Để ăn, suốt ngày xơi cá chán lắm.

- Hả?

- À quên nói với em, bây giờ anh là vịt rồi

----------


## nguyetnt

không hiểu lém

----------


## hungdam_tn88

cũng chả hiểu gì

----------


## na.tuan999

Chuyện vui kiểu gì mà chả hiểu, cũng chả bik chổ nào mà cười luôn

----------


## vietfuntravel

khó hiểu quá

----------


## programer89

Có gì đâu mà ko hiểu nhỉ ? Nhưng chuyện này bình thường quá, ko làm ng khác phá lên cười được

----------

